# Off to Florence



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Hi all - I have 14 days off starting on the 21st July - My wife wants us to blast down to Florence for a week. Long way to go but worth it I think.

Planning to stay at Camping Michealangelo, any thoughts on my success or otherwise of getting a pitch for my 6m van on the monday?

Hoping to visit Pisa and have a few days at the Italian coast on the way back - Has anyone got any tips for campsites on the Italian riveria?


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Autoquest

We did the same trip at easter, had a great time. We stopped mainly at aires. There is a great aire at Pisa, about 300 mtrs from the tower. Although we did not stop there overnight, you can pay to park daily or overnight. There were about 40 mh's there.

We also stopped on an aire in Florence, just head for the hospital and its on the main carpark near to the main entrance. Bus stop outside, and about a 15min ride to the centre.

Campsites seem to be very expensive in Italy.

We stopped at Locarno in Swis on the way back, beautiful place & well worth a visit but very expensive. The aire there cost 15euro's per night. There were about 30 mh's there. Most didn't bother paying. You can get fresh water from a well in the woods across from the entrance to the aire.

We stopped at Annecy on the way down, the aire in the old town nearest the lake. The mh next to us had their windscreen smashed overnight. Nobody heard a thing. They believed it to be because they were from Belgium.


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm hoping to visit both Florence and Pisa in September. Could you please let me know if there is a bus service from Vialle Michealangelo into the centre of town. The boss has walking problems and can only manage about 400 yards before having to sit for quite a while, therefore good public transport is a necessity.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Devonidiot - try this site

http://www.ecvacanze.it/new/en/home_michelangelo.htm

They say there is a bus service every 15 minutes but i'll let you know 

Fdhadi - Thanks for the info on Pisa - Do you have a TomTom POI for italy? Oh and what route did you finally take?


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Florence & Riviera*

 
Hello there, and hope you enjoy your trip to Florence/Italy.
Can confirm camping Michelangelo has a bus stop right outside the gate for regular services into the city centre. If you are a good walker it is even within walking distance of the Ponte Vecchio. If you have trouble walking, note that the Camping Michelangelo is on a fairly steep slope (but pitches are level on terraces).
If you turn up mid-afternoon say no later than 16:00 you should get in OK.
A good website for finding alternatives is
www.camping.it

Other sites Florence area:
www.florencecamping.com
www.campingilpoggetto.com

for Riviera
www.valdeiva.it

for Pisa
www.campingtorrependente.it

arrivederci a Lincoln.
eddied


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Florence & Riviera*



eddied said:


> Hello there, and hope you enjoy your trip to Florence/Italy.
> Can confirm camping Michelangelo has a bus stop right outside the gate for regular services into the city centre. If you are a good walker it is even within walking distance of the Ponte Vecchio. If you have trouble walking, note that the Camping Michelangelo is on a fairly steep slope (but pitches are level on terraces).
> If you turn up mid-afternoon say no later than 16:00 you should get in OK.
> A good website for finding alternatives is
> ...


Hi Devenidiot,

When we stayed at the site we found it was getting quite full just after lunch time.

I would suggest your arrive before midday to have a choice of pitch, as Eddie has already stated the site has a slope and although the pitches are fairly level it could be a slog to the facilities and up to the bus stop.

Enjoy your trip it's a magnificent city. There are some pics in my album of the city.

Don


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Autoquest said:


> Devonidiot - try this site
> 
> http://www.ecvacanze.it/new/en/home_michelangelo.htm
> 
> ...


Autoquest,

PISA
There is an excellent parking area for campers in Pisa within a ten
minute walk of the Leaning Tower.
Own toilet facilities are required but water and tank emptying points are
available. It is a large level tarmac area behind the Tamoil filling
station/Tourist coach park.

We stayed for two nights with about nine other campers and it was very quiet.

There is another camper parking area close to the city wall but it's very
scruffy and gets crowded.

Directions.

North of Pisa on Via Aurelia SS 1 at KM 336 traffic lights turn left if
coming from the north and turn right if coming from the south.

After exiting underpass at traffic lights turn left into Via Pietrasantina. Enter underpass and site is on the right behind Tamoil filling station about 200 metres after exiting underpass. Entrance to site is immediately before the filling station.

I'm not into Sat nav yet so can't help with that.

Don


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Florence*

We stayed a short bus ride outside the city in the hills @ camping Muggelo as in racing circuit. Bus from the camp site to Florence. Reasonable resturant, Bar etc. The heat in Italy in May beat us, we had to retreat North and the Aircon was on almost continually. Also watch out for tea leaves we met three couples travelling in Italy who had been robbed. 
1 whilst sight seeing in Florence, 1 whilst sitting in the car consulting his map on Garda, and 1 with the puncture dodge.

Florence is a fantastic city, buy advance tickets where you can and avoid midday rush.

Steve


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the tips, we are a '26 degree C max' type couple so the heat will be interesting..... 45deg in Greece, 55 Deg 8O in Tunisia`


----------

